# The natural on blu ray 4/6/2010



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tomorrow (Tuesday April 6th), one of my all time favorite movies will be out on Blu Ray - *The Natural*.

While I have viewed this classic with Robert Redford, Glenn Close, and many other stars perhaps 20 times, I always enjoy seeing it yet again.

I know it is in the 1:85:1 format, and should be a nice addition to my frequently-viewed Blu Ray collection.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It looks like Amazon, Walmart, and Fry's all have this great Blu Ray for about $17.xx.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I wish it also included the directors cut of the movie.


----------

